# Zone 4 won't shut off



## seedman76 (May 23, 2020)

Last fall I had a irrigation system that operated perfectly. In November I did a drainage project in my backyard and in the process cut 3 irrigation lines and my 18/8 multi-color low voltage wiring. I repaired the 3 lines. I also purchased a short section of 18/8 wire from my irrigation dealer and spliced it in where I severed the wiring. I used Orbit wire nuts and silicon grease caps. I wired everything up matching each color across the splices. I thought I was in business until I discovered that on my 8 zone system, zone 4 turns on whenever any other zone is on and it won't turn off until I shut the system off at the controller. I've got a pond pump if that matters. While troubleshooting, I disconnected all the wiring for each zone at the Weathermatic SL800 controller. The only wires connected were the red/white wires which come from my Irritrol pump control box and tell the pump to turn on. Even with all zones disconnected, zone 4 still ran. Somehow it's getting power/water to it even when NONE of the wires for any zone are connected at my controller. I'm at a loss for where to turn and any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Not necessarily getting power. The valve itself could be stuck open. Might be time for a valve rebuild, diaphragm and solenoid.

Do you have a multimeter? If so, when any zone other than 4 is on, check the voltage at the zone 4 valve.


----------



## seedman76 (May 23, 2020)

jht3 said:


> Not necessarily getting power. The valve itself could be stuck open. Might be time for a valve rebuild, diaphragm and solenoid.
> 
> Do you have a multimeter? If so, when any zone other than 4 is on, check the voltage at the zone 4 valve.


Thanks for the reply. I do have a multimeter but am not well versed at using it. When I check the voltage at zone 4, with another zone on, what should I expect to see on the multimeter if there's a problem or if there is not. Thanks.


----------



## ReelylowInMN (May 22, 2020)

@seedman76 I think @jht3 is right. It's a valve. You should check this out. This is what I think may be your problem.


----------



## seedman76 (May 23, 2020)

Just wanted to give an update and say "thank you" for your help and suggestions on my irrigation issue. I was able to resolve it over the weekend. Turns out it wasn't an electrical issue. Fortunately before I spent much time troubleshooting the electrical components I took the advice to check the valves. I took the solenoid off of zone 4 and verified it was operating by having my wife turn zone 4 on/off at the controller and watching the bottom of the solenoid move up/down. Next I removed the valve and took all the components apart. I discovered a 1/4" diameter rock below the valve laying in the horizontal inlet pipe that brings water to the valve. I removed the rock with needle nose pliers, cleaned the valve, reassembled everything and gave it a try. Presto, everything worked as it should. What a relief...I was elated...thanks again for your help.


----------



## ReelylowInMN (May 22, 2020)

@seedman76 sweet


----------

